# Shooting AT matches 24-50 RH



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have got a way that I can see the matches now out to 40 feet. I cut a 1 inch square piece of business card poke a hole in it and push the match through and bingo I have some thing I can see. I don't give a rats behind if someone thinks it is cheating I can see the target now and I have had three lights in three days (not on video naturally) but I will get one.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Roger...that's awesome!!! Glad to see you're back shooting and having fun.

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Todd, the 24-50 is the only thing I can shoot. But on the bright side I can shoot it better than any of the others I have made.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Great idea!

Love the music.

Plenty of "older" eyes out here that need a little help.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The paper is a good solution. Like Treefork, my black backdrop is helpful for me. I'll be watching for your video success.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good idea, WS. When we were doing the thread cut last year, I had to put bright sticky dots on the threads so that I could see them. You've got the right attitude ... it's all about hitting the target. I do envy folks with great eyesight, and I used to have it but not anymore. Good shooting, as usual. And always, always, have that camera running!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Great shooting!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cruising some old posts and though you may find this helpful. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13174-how-i-hit-targets-i-cannot-see/?p=143791


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey nice I will give that a try thanks


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Way to go Wingshooter..cleaver idea..for the match head....Heck I can even see that now after looking at your video...

You my friend have given me a shed of hope for a small target..cuz about all I can really see god is a soda pop can...

So it will be very hard for me to try to get any kind of badge....Some of us ole geezer's need a special 5 meter set up to get a badge

or a bigger size targat at 10 meters...I know it would not be the same for every one ...Bad idea........OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Way to go Wingshooter..cleaver idea..for the match head....Heck I can even see that now after looking at your video...
> You my friend have given me a shed of hope for a small target..cuz about all I can really see god is a soda pop can...
> So it will be very hard for me to try to get any kind of badge....Some of us ole geezer's need a special 5 meter set up to get a badge
> or a bigger size targat at 10 meters...I know it would not be the same for every one ...Bad idea........OM


Hey OM,

Start with a card cut. You will be able to clearly see the clamp, and that will tell you where the card is. Unlike the target badges, it only takes one successful shot. And cutting cards is easier than lighting matches. Give it a try ... don't sell yourself short.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Great idea. Contrast background of the business card against the match or at least get you in the right area. These tri-focal glasses are driving me crazy. Either the target is in focus or the forks but never both at the same time. I drew the line around my cans with an extra fine sharpie. Big mistake! Had to go back with a thick marker and draw a new line inside the circle so I could see it. Makes a little bit smaller circle but what was that saying, aim small - miss small. What ever works for you, right. Shoot straight and enjoy.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Speaking of cards I kind of did the same type thing with the card. I turned out the upper right rear corner of the card and it gives me a better line on the card. I know you can shoot above the clamp but I need something to shoot at.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Speaking of cards I kind of did the same type thing with the card. I turned out the upper right rear corner of the card and it gives me a better line on the card. I know you can shoot above the clamp but I need something to shoot at.


Put the clamp above the card like I do in my videos.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Great idea sir!


----------

